# Held UK cruise ship free to sail (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A UK cruise ship detained by police in Madeira is released after a verbal agreement is struck.

More from BBC News...


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

It's still tied alongside - I can see from where I'm sitting at this moment.


----------

